# My Bearded Dragon is getting nasty why?



## gemmad (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I have had my Bearded Dragon (Larry) for 10 months now. He is 1 in October. Everything has been great with him. He sometimes gets scared when my dog is around (very small dog) but has always trusted me and is fine as long as I had hold of him tightly. A few weeks ago his heat bulb (which came with the tank) needed replacing. When I went to pets at home they said they did not have the bulb I had and had to buy a different one with a plug converter. This lamp seems to be alot hotter.

Larry has never really liked me getting him out of the tank, but after a few seconds of tail slapping he is fine.

over the past couple of weeks he is getting worse. He keeps jumping viciously around the tank and when I open the tank door his mouth opens, but usually after a few seconds he closes his mouth and he lets me stroke him. Last night I went in and he turned his head as if about to bite me. He has never done this before. Could this have anything to do with the lamp?

I am really worried about Larry I dont want it to get to the point I dread getting him our


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Firstly - welcome to RFUK!

Do you have the lamp regulated with a thermostat? It is very important to get temperatures within the viv right. If you don't have a stat then I would suggest that you invest in one as soon as possible. What temperatures do you have at his basking spot and at the cool side of the viv? Have you changed the UVb tube at all? Is he kept on his own?

The other thing is that he is probably going through puberty at the moment and so is probably being very teritorial about his viv. This should pass in time. It MAY also be that he is coming up to a shed. Have you changed anything within the room or about yourself (deodorant, soap etc.)? Do you wear black clothing?

Sorry for all the questions - just need to get a better idea of what is going on.


----------



## gemmad (Sep 19, 2011)

*Thank you for replying*

Hi, thanks for the reply.

He has a thermostat but the lamp is further down now cos of the plug converter thing and its closer to the thermostat. It gets up to 100+ within 20 - 40 mins so dont know if its cos its closer or if its actually getting that hot? Was not really explained to about the temperature when I got him. They just said put his heat lamp on 10 hours and his uv lamp for 10-12 hours.

Larry is on his own. He has just shedded actually, could this change his moods?
I dont think I have changed anything although I am going to redecorate so unless he is psychic ha ha. He has been so bad with food as well. when getting the food in the tank he pounces before i have chance to move my hand.

In regards to black clothing I have not actually paid attention to what I wear. Memory like a siv ha.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

gemmad said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> 
> He has a *thermostat* but the lamp is further down now cos of the plug converter thing and its closer to the *thermostat*.
> 
> ...


I think you might be getting thermometer and thermostat mixed up. A *thermometer* is what measures temperature. But a *thermostat *is a device to stop the viv getting too hot - both are essential IMO.

You don't mention whether you have changed the UV since you got him - most need replacing every 6 months or so.

For future reference - you don't need a special reptile bulb for the heatlamp. Normal household reflector spot bulbs are just as good and a fraction of the price.

Beardies can sometimes get grumpy just before they shed but are usually fine afterwards.

Have a look on the lizard section - there are many good beardie caresheets there that explain about heating / lighting.


----------



## gemmad (Sep 19, 2011)

I will have to get one of them then, it would stop me worrying about the temperature then. So a normal light bulb will do for a heat lamp? brilliant.

No I have not change the UV lamp. I just assumed I would replace it when it goes. I will get a new one to.

Thanks for your help. I really hope he calms down


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

yea i use normal household reflector type bulbs in my vivs (just make sure the have the silver around them the same s the reptile ones) they are sometimes called spotlight bulbs 
but the most important thing is a thermostat with out this you cant control the temps in the viv


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

gemmad said:


> Hi, I have had my Bearded Dragon (Larry) for 10 months now. He is 1 in October. Everything has been great with him. He sometimes gets scared when my dog is around (very small dog) but has always trusted me and is fine as long as I had hold of him tightly. A few weeks ago his heat bulb (which came with the tank) needed replacing. When I went to pets at home they said they did not have the bulb I had and had to buy a different one with a plug converter. This lamp seems to be alot hotter.
> 
> Larry has never really liked me getting him out of the tank, but after a few seconds of tail slapping he is fine.
> 
> ...


 
Another common cause of this behaviour is the substrate stuck in the door runners. Are you using sand as a substrate and do the doors make an awful sound when you open them? Also bring your hand in low or you will be detected as a predator with the parietal eye. Take in all advice that people have given you already it is all very good. 95-105f is fine for basking spot temps. You should then aim for 78-86f in the cool end. I very much doubt it is something to do with both your heatlamp or UVB. These are just critical things you need to benefit the dragons health, as opposed to things he wont like and he sure as hell wont let you know that the UVB is not giving out what it should =P


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I know this is guess work on my behalf and I should not do this...

But I am willing to bet that the bearded dragon is far too hot.
thermometers and thermostats as prev mentioned are different, I would be checking those first and if possible knocking the temp down by a degree or two to be safe.

Reptiles can survive for longer periods when cool whereas being too hot can quite literally kill some reptiles in as little as half an hour.


----------

